# need ideas please.



## kymike (May 21, 2011)

I just got this central vacuum out of an apartment complex and I can't decide how I would set it up. I want to hook it up to my mitre saw, my router table and my table saw. Table saw is on wheels so I'm planning on just moving it close to the vacuum. I'm going to have more tools eventually so I'm trying to plan for that too. If any one has any ideas I would appreciate the help.


----------

